# should i get a new therapist?



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

So ive been seeing this therapist for about 6 months but i havent had many appointments bc its nearly impossible to get a session with her. she's very popular and i usually can only get an appointment once a month, sometimes even longer. ive only had 4 appointments. i hate not being able to see her often. when i do see her its nice to have someone to talk to but i have not learned anything from her. only 1 coping strategy for panic attacks but nothing for my SA and depression. should i keep trying with her? or get a new therapist? i want one that i can see often, not rarely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

meghankira said:


> i want one that i can see often, not rarely.


I think you answered your own question. If its been six months and you don't think she is really helping then yeah switch. I personally would of left way before six months. If you barely see her how can she help you? Yeah, I would switch. I'm use to seeing my therapist every week or every other week.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yeah this is a tough situation. I normally would recommend a new therapist, but it's also difficult for a lot of people to come across a good therapist. Trying out sessions with someone new wouldn't hurt though.


----------

